# mmm GT-R



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

3 pictures i seem to just find myself looking at daily

taken by us at the FSW Nismo festival a couple of years back


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah beautiful metal there


The 400_R_ needs wheel spacers though lol


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

that 33 looks pants!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

yep. that 33 is damn ugly!


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Magnificent Hakosuka!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

"box" skyline looks blooming fantastic  and looking at the 33, yeah some spacers and maybe a pic at a different angle, then I'm sure Bob might almost be your uncle


----------

